# [Python] Erreur de syntaxe près du symbole inattendu(résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Un script Python avec les droits d'exécution et commençant par :

```
#/usr/bin/python

# -*- coding: iso-8859-15 -*-
```

me donne une erreur si je le lance directement :

```
Erreur de syntaxe près du symbole inattendu « ( »
```

(avec python <nom_script> aucun problème)

J'utilise Python 2.7 :

```
eselect python show

python2.7
```

J'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas d'où vient le problème. Qui a une idée ?

----------

## netfab

Ton shebang est faux.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/usr/bin/python 
> 
> 

 

----------

## Neuromancien

Merci.

----------

